# Do you fly a Flag in front of your home?



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

So I was driving through my neighborhood today, and I noticed that about 1/5 houses has the American Flag flying. My house does have a flag in front of it. I have noticed that some apartments have flags too. I live in Washington( the state) I was wondering whether people in other countries fly their flag. Do people in England fly the British flag? Or is it just an American thing?

The reasons that we fly the flag to show our love for America, freedom, democracy, and for respect for those people that have died protecting our country.


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

I have never, ever seen the Belgian flag in front of a private residence
we really aren't that patriotic


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

No one really does that here apart from racist nationalists. I'm pretty sure it's the same in the US, only racist nationalism is preserved as much more of a cultural quirk over there.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

I was surprised when I was travelling through New England a few years ago how many flags I saw. Americans are very patriotic it seems. I don't think I've ever seen a British flag outside a house here, would probably assume they are members of the BNP if I saw one.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Some people keeps flags on cats.


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

typemismatch said:


> I was surprised when I was travelling through New England a few years ago how many flags I saw. Americans are very patriotic it seems. I don't think I've ever seen a British flag outside a house here, would probably assume they are members of the BNP if I saw one.


I saw a few when I was in Yorkshire but that was around the time of the olympics  so that's understandeable


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

kiirby said:


> No one really does that here apart from racist nationalists. I'm pretty sure it's the same in the US, only racist nationalism is preserved as much more of a cultural quirk over there.


Actually, there is a difference in what 'American' flag you fly. The Confederate Flag, is more of what you are describing as racist nationalism. But I rarely seen it flown at all. Its not that common. I wasn't referring to that flag in my OP.

The American flag, isn't racist and just basically shows that we love our country. And a ton of people fly it. It's a symbol for freedom and stuff like that. After 9/11, I remember, I saw our flag everywhere to show support for our country and NYC, the Pentagon and those in Pennysvaynia. 
I think our flag has a different meaning than some foreign flags.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

No, but if you'd fly a Dutch flag here on non-feast days you'd probably be hospitalised at the closest mental healthcare centre.


----------



## Ali477 (May 7, 2012)

I think displaying patriotism/nationalism like this is mainly an American thing :stu i rarely see a flag here apart from on special events like the Olympics and from what Ive seen around Europe its the same in countries like germany and portugal etc.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Nope but I used to have one on my wall though.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

I don't fly one in front of my house. I see a few houses with flagpoles here, and most streets have at least one house with a flag. Some houses even have these:










When I drive up north into the boondocks of Connecticut, some Confederate flags start popping up.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

No, not an American Flag. We do have this flag up though:


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

I thought they had flags in their yard to remind them where they are. :lol I mean, is this America? You sure? Let me check, there's an American flag out front, must be. :lol


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I remember a lot of houses near my school having flags when I was in kindergarten. Some houses on my street had them, but we didn't have one. My dad taped a paper flag print-out onto a window of his van after September 11th, though . . . I haven't seen many flags in front of houses recently.


----------



## WTFnooooo (Mar 27, 2010)

kiirby said:


> No one really does that here apart from racist nationalists. I'm pretty sure it's the same in the US, only racist nationalism is preserved as much more of a cultural quirk over there.


Nationalism is a lot like racism.
Just that instead of skin color it's the geographical area where you were born.

In a sense it's a lot more ridiculous.
Genetics account for physiological differences, being born somewhere specifically doesn't do much to yourself.


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

Yes. And just about everyone in my city does, too. People have died carrying that flag & I don't want them or their family members to think I've forgotten that.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Nope, overt nationalism isn't well-regarded here. The only time people did it en masse was when the Olympics were in town- usually attached to the end of a hockey stick lol. I do have a little one hanging on my wall in my bedroom though.

There are a few houses in my neighbourhood who fly giant British Columbia flags, and one that has the Canucks flag.


----------



## therunaways (Nov 21, 2010)

Not all year long but my dad puts up the flag during holidays.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Nope


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

No but I hate the PC brigade who immediately brand you as a racist if you flag your nation's flag.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Because I'm such a good Samaritan.

But in all honesty I don't and I rarely see a flag here. If I do, then it's an England flag not a Union Jack, probably because the owner of that flag considers themselves as English and all that ****.

When I went to America, I saw loads of flags everywhere. And in Canada they had a whole shop dedicated to Maple Leaf items of clothing. In France you see a significant amount outside buildings but not homes because they're so up themselves and think they invented Liberty and all that **** and go on about their revolution...I don't recall many in Germany, possible because like us they fear being branded as racist, which is quite immature in my opinion. I think the British flag represents fairness, rational, forward thinking, so why not have it I say.


----------



## kast (Nov 22, 2012)

No... I'm not really patriotic. It's a boring flag anyway. I'd be embarrassed if there was a flag on my front lawn, because overt displays of patriotism in Australia are usually associated with racist knobheads.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

I do in my bedroom. Not for any reason other than the room looked too plain.


----------



## TheAzn (Jan 13, 2012)

I am an American citizen and I do consider myself patriotic. However, I never flew a flag in front of my home.


----------



## Twigster (Jan 9, 2013)

I don't. Most of them are made in China anyway...


----------



## AdamChem (Jul 2, 2012)

I've got the English flag and one of my home county in my room here.


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

No way, a lot do though on special occasions, like last year when the Olympics was on some flew the Union flag. Mainly hanging from their upstairs windows, but the neighbour next door had one on a huge flagpole in the back garden!
And also quite a lot flew the England flag to support our crap team in the Euro 2012 football championships.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I don't, but I had a bow that was part American flag, part yellow ribbon for the troops. I had it out for the Fourth of July.


----------



## NeedleInTheHay (May 20, 2007)

lol no


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Not really. I have never fully understood patriotism. I respect people who go and fight for what they believe in or do what is necessary when it needs done, but most decisions being made today by the world's leaders is simply a game of chess maneuvering for better position- but with real world consequences. I gave up flag waving when I was about 12.


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Well I'm from Canada, and no I do not. Anyways, even if I was American I wouldn't, because I'm not big on nationalism.


----------



## Nexus777 (Dec 1, 2012)

ACCV93 said:


> Well I'm from Canada, and no I do not. Anyways, even if I was American I wouldn't, because I'm not big on nationalism.


I think its an US thingie, cause I havent seen it anywhere in Europe (I mean not in front of private houses, goverment buildings or tourists places may differ).. But I see flags from football clubs here in private gardens....


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

I used to fly the Swastika outside my house but then people got upset.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I do see a lot rainbow flags around here.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

komorikun said:


> I do see a lot rainbow flags around here.


Whenever I go to certain neighborhoods in Seattle I see those rainbow/gay pride flag everywhere. They flew it on top of the Space Needle once I think too. But outside of those neighborhoods, I never see it.

Capital Hill, Seattle









Edit: I should also say, that I've seen a Kurt Cobain flag in the city too.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

I really don't give a hoot about patriotism. I wouldn't mind flying a gay pride flag in front of my house.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I forgot that we used to fly a flag in front of our house until I saw this thread.  The last time we even had one was way back in 2003 maybe. I wouldn't mind having a flag flying in front of my house to show appreciation for homosexuals, like SilentLuke mentioned. Of course, my parents are against homosexuals. :roll


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

I used to have a band flag pinned to my curtains if that counts. But no. I don't like patriotism.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Aces_Shy said:


> I used to fly the Swastika outside my house but then people got upset.


 Which swastika?


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Nope, never seen it either.


----------



## Nexus777 (Dec 1, 2012)

Well saw 2 German flags the last days, seems 1 in 10000 or so does it here, too. But it is int he gardens...


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

I'm not 'Murican, but does it count if I have one in my room ?


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Only on birthdays.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

Yes I do. It makes my house look good.


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

We used to when we had a "real" house.


----------



## Unknown88 (Aug 21, 2012)

Milco said:


> Only on birthdays.


I always found it funny how you Danes do that, I keep requesting now that people put up the British flag for me on my birthday but nobody does


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Aces_Shy said:


> I used to fly the Swastika outside my house but then people got upset.


You should put it back up just to piss them off. Even more so if its the 卐 or any other variation and not the National Socialist one.


----------



## yadx (Nov 2, 2012)

Famous said:


> Used to fly this flag on my house;


heh, same here. was quite some time ago though


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Unknown88 said:


> I always found it funny how you Danes do that, I keep requesting now that people put up the British flag for me on my birthday but nobody does


I think you need permission to do that, but I'm not sure :um
You should get British flags on your cake though!


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

nubly said:


> Which swastika?





Monotony said:


> You should put it back up just to piss them off. Even more so if its the 卐 or any other variation and not the National Socialist one.


I'm sorry gentlemen, I have let you down. I was just trying to be funny and did not actually fly the Nazi Swastika outside my house. 
This actually happened to a guy here in Australia though. He's a flagmaker and flew the swastika to show off his work. The locals didn't like it.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Aces_Shy said:


> I'm sorry gentlemen, I have let you down. I was just trying to be funny and did not actually fly the Nazi Swastika outside my house.
> This actually happened to a guy here in Australia though. He's a flagmaker and flew the swastika to show off his work. The locals didn't like it.


If I had a credit card I'd order 1 for every window of the house just to piss off the neighbours.


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

Monotony said:


> If I had a credit card I'd order 1 for every window of the house just to piss off the neighbours.


That would be pretty funny, although some party pooper may ruin it by throwing a projectile through your window


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Aces_Shy said:


> That would be pretty funny, although some party pooper may ruin it by throwing a projectile through your window


I better not find out where they live or their house is getting torched


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

The only time flags here hang outside in Belgium, is for soccer. Never a Belgian flag though only foreign countries such as Italy, Greece, Spain, Germany, Turkey.

We Belgians lack patriotism. 

If my country would go at war with another country I'd say them to kiss my *** and NOT join the army. If they make a mess, it aint my problem and sure as hell isn't worth risking my life for. 

Instead of looking for problems and trying to kill people becaues of some stupid ego, land or money issue you should instead focus on your own people who are dying in your gutters... Period.

If another country invades than I might consider depending on the reason.


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

People don't fly flags at home here. They get Southern Cross tattoos instead.


----------



## Unknown88 (Aug 21, 2012)

Milco said:


> I think you need permission to do that, but I'm not sure :um
> You should get British flags on your cake though!


Seriously? That's so mean Denmark! 

I shall never allow the Danish flag to be hung in British territory now (aka my flat  )


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

a pers0n said:


> People don't fly flags at home here. They get Southern Cross tattoos instead.


I like the way Centrelink cover the cost.


----------



## Arthur Dent (Jan 15, 2013)

When I was 9 years old, the day of some football match I was walking in the street and suddenly a taxi passed by and when it hit a bump in the road one of those little car attached flags fell from it. I picked up the flag and took it home with me. And I put in the window during independence day.

When I was 20, I was in my bike going to college on a rainy day, and saw in the middle of an avenue a flag just lying there, it was all wet and muddy. I picked it up, washed it when I got home, and I put it in my window as well each independence day, next to the little car flag.


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

Big Canadian flag.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

No.

Though I've considered putting up a Confederate Flag as an F U to the world. Too lazy to put that up though, also not comfortable with attention it could attract. I see Amazon has some really reasonable prices on 3'x5' Confederate Flags.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

No. Seems kinda lame unless it's for football reasons. Mind you, someone close to where I live flies an American flag, when we live in England... strange people...


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

kiirby said:


> No one really does that here apart from racist nationalists. I'm pretty sure it's the same in the US, only racist nationalism is preserved as much more of a cultural quirk over there.


How does flying a flag with your own country on it make you racist? It's perceived as racism a lot, which is a shame.


----------



## cloud90 (Oct 23, 2012)

Nope, Probably Never will. 
No one in my neighborhood, Or anyone around my neighborhood have an american flag in front their house. Closest one i can think of is about 10 blocks away and that's a business. But then again the part of city i live in are all Black and Vietnamese ppl. Soo Yeah No one give a damn about a american flag here. The Vietnamese ppl have their flag, Buddhist temples, and statues up. But that's all.

I notice ppl do that overly patriotic bull**** in some areas though, Especially smaller parts outside the city & down mississippi lol


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Nekomata said:


> No. Seems kinda lame unless it's for football reasons. Mind you, someone close to where I live flies an American flag, when we live in England... strange people...


Somebody in my neighborhood flew the flag of England, but they moved.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

komorikun said:


> I don't see many flags in front of houses here. In front of buildings yeah. They usually have 2 flags. American flag and Californian flag. The shopping mall has the San Francisco flag too.
> 
> I didn't see too many New York flags in NYC but I suppose that's because they don't really identify with upstate New York.
> 
> ...


I like those flag. I have always like Cali's flag. I want to get this version of it( its from a video game called Fallout), but I don't know who sells them.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

1- Most of ur Proudly American FLgs are MADE IN CHINA! lol 

2-Me= no coz it's ILLEGAL to put a flag on a Private Builiding,, only Offical Builidings


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

**** no


----------



## Nexus777 (Dec 1, 2012)

:clap


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Well I live in the same state as the op.. and it does seem like there are a lot of flag flyers here. My dad use to put a flag up because he was in the military and really into American pride or whatever. I like America, but idk if Id want to have a flag outside my house.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Pfft, no.


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

The only time I have ever flown a flag at my house was during the world cup. I wouldn't automatically assume that someone was some sort of 'ultra-nationalist' for doing so in general though.


----------



## thekcw (Jan 28, 2013)

I use to have this really, really lame American flag bandanna when I was like 12. I dunno what the hell I was thinking with that one. :sus

Otherwise, no.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm considering putting up a Gadsden flag.


----------



## mardymoo (Jan 8, 2013)

typemismatch said:


> I was surprised when I was travelling through New England a few years ago how many flags I saw. Americans are very patriotic it seems. *I don't think I've ever seen a British flag outside a house here, would probably assume they are members of the BNP if I saw one.*


Thats really sad. I fly mine when the world cup or some other big sporting event is on.


----------



## dismiss (Jul 26, 2012)

I am a renter... But the big house I rent out of flies no flag. If I owned a house I would not fly an American flag... That would just seem weird to me for some reason.

Why would I need to prove to my neighbors that I reside in this country and have a vested interest in it's success or failure?(though I've long since given up on us) Isn't that already a given?

I might fly one of these for sh*ts and giggles!


----------



## Blackwood (Jan 29, 2013)

No


----------



## saganist (Nov 28, 2012)

Nationalism is so childish. Nationalism is cancer.

It's the values people should be proud of, for example "liberty" or "taking care of others".


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Whenever I see someone with a St George's flag in front of their house, I assume that it's the house of a BNP supporter.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

It seems like the American poll results match my estimate of 1/5 houses in my neighborhood flying flags. Interesting.


----------

